

Sleeping on your side may help to remove waste products in the brain - dnt404-1
http://www.sciencealert.com/sleeping-on-your-side-could-reduce-alzheimer-s-and-parkinson-s-risk-study-finds

======
brador
> While the glymphatic pathways testing has so far only been conducted on
> rodents

Oh come on. Medical studies I can understand animal testing having some
relevance, but this study on rodents and applying the results to humans
without a massive disclaimer? That's a step too far.

------
merraksh
_Back in X year, one of the most widely cited studies [...]_

I tried to find the "X year", a placeholder that was probably forgotten by the
OP, and the source of the survey page contains the following snippet

    
    
      <meta name="DC.date.modified" content="2014-08-12T08:38:03+00:00"/>
      <meta name="DC.date.created" content="2014-08-11T14:42:58+00:00"/>

------
jackgavigan
Sleeping on your side also helps prevent snoring! Win-win!

~~~
globuous
As well as sleep paralysis [1] ! For me at least. It's also a smart way to
pass out if you've had too much to drink. I wonder if it's got any unwanted
long term effects on one's back though..

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sleep_paralysis](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sleep_paralysis)

~~~
epalmer
If you are overweight and older you risk getting bursitis in your hips if you
sleep on your side. At 61 this is now a problem for me that has me losing
weight (a low carb ketogenic diet) and sleeping in a recliner for half the
night. I do get a restful sleep but I've always had the ability to go back to
sleep quickly. So moving from the chair to the bed and back does not seem to
bother me.

------
lawlessone
I wonder does that explain why i feel like shit whenever i fall asleep and
wake up on my back instead of sideways.

~~~
davak
This is typically because of sleep apnea or snoring. I had a whole family of
thin folks with sleep apnea that this was their initial complaints.

~~~
lawlessone
I snore and have suspected occasionally i have apnea also, due to other signs.
So you're probably right.

